# Natrual instinct



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Sorry another one about food. I have been tralling the internet all morning in search of a good food Noodle will eat.
I have now come across Natural instinct and there is a pet shop 5 miles from me that stocks it so easier to try it out than getting a big order online.

Does anyone use this one please?


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

I sometimes give Natural Instinct, the dog loves it but my pet shop only does the large tubs and I found it a pain to try to partly defrost it and then cut it in half. I therefore changed to Nutriment as the pet shop sell the smaller tubs. I do still buy Natural Instinct if I go somewhere where they stock the smaller tubs. I also tried Natures Menu raw but that wasn't a big hit.

I would highly recommend raw feeding although I have only been feeding it for a few months.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks for that. I have looked up the nutriment and think I will try that one. There are no stockists near me but it seems you can order as little as one tray from their website. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot has natural instinct and loves it. I'm just changing her onto the adult range.
I know you are worrying about Noodle - what does the vet say about her weight?
I have recently had to decrease Kiki's food as she was getting a bit porky. She loves her food and would never not eat what is offered, but I wonder if Noodle is self regulating her food intake. 
If you haven't checked with the vet, I would as you might be reassured that she is getting what she needs.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Marzi said:


> Dot has natural instinct and loves it. I'm just changing her onto the adult range.
> I know you are worrying about Noodle - what does the vet say about her weight?
> I have recently had to decrease Kiki's food as she was getting a bit porky. She loves her food and would never not eat what is offered, but I wonder if Noodle is self regulating her food intake.
> If you haven't checked with the vet, I would as you might be reassured that she is getting what she needs.


Hi Marzi, 

Noodles weight is ok, she is 8.5kg which I think is abit smaller than most cockapoos but noodle is not a straight cockapoo she is a cockapoo x cockachon so always thought she would be abit smaller. She is chunky and solid, she drinks ok, is full of beans, very active, has a good coat and doesn't appear ill in anyway and has never been ill that I needed to take her to the vets. So overall she seems fine. She does have some tear staining which is the only thing I can say is a problem. My partners says I worry too much and that I spoil her food wise, pandering to her, maybe I do. I don't know. 
At the moment I am cooking her lean mince beef or chicken and mixing in either rice or potato and either green beans or carrott. But I don't know if that is good enough, she eats it but worried she's not getting all she needs from it.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Woo, you will find you have to place a larger order with nutriment, the site lets you order just one but then adds a ridiculously high postage cost, think they are trying to sort it. I use Nutriment (in fact am a stockist now, shame I'm not closer to you,), I had the starter pack to begin with.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

DB1 said:


> Woo, you will find you have to place a larger order with nutriment, the site lets you order just one but then adds a ridiculously high postage cost, think they are trying to sort it. I use Nutriment (in fact am a stockist now, shame I'm not closer to you,), I had the starter pack to begin with.


I just found that out Dawn. Went to order 2 trays and they said £100 delivery charge!

Think I will go to the pet store tomorrow that stocks the Natural instinct and try that out.


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi how r u getting on? I'm feeding Murphy and Emmy Nutriment puppy at the mo, but have also heard great things about natural instinct. I heard they were once one company that split in two, don't know how true that is. I would give Nutriment a call, I'm sure the £100 p&p is a glitch in the website and I always order mine over the telephone, I find the customer service to be excellent! Just an idea, be good to hear how you get on. My groomer uses natural instinct and is going to start stocking it.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Hollysefton said:


> Hi how r u getting on? I'm feeding Murphy and Emmy Nutriment puppy at the mo, but have also heard great things about natural instinct. I heard they were once one company that split in two, don't know how true that is. I would give Nutriment a call, I'm sure the £100 p&p is a glitch in the website and I always order mine over the telephone, I find the customer service to be excellent! Just an idea, be good to hear how you get on. My groomer uses natural instinct and is going to start stocking it.



Hi,
I'm going to go and get the natural instinct in the morning so I'll update how she gets on with it in a few days. If no go then I'll call nutriment 're the delivery charge.


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

It is so disheartening when they are picky with their food. Seymour was like this as a pup and I too resorted to cooking for him-he didn't always eat it! But maybe that was just my cooking! I even tried to make his food fun by makig eating into a game-NOT a good idea, and very time consuming! We discovered natural instinct about 3 months ago and 9/10 he will eat it. I use Orijen kibble for treats so just incase on that rare occasion he decides not to eat, i can give himthe kibble and he thinks hes gettng a treat! Now he's a year old I've noticed his appetite has increased and he eats like a proper dog now. Maybe noodle will improve with age? X

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Yogi bear said:


> It is so disheartening when they are picky with their food. Seymour was like this as a pup and I too resorted to cooking for him-he didn't always eat it! But maybe that was just my cooking! I even tried to make his food fun by makig eating into a game-NOT a good idea, and very time consuming! We discovered natural instinct about 3 months ago and 9/10 he will eat it. I use Orijen kibble for treats so just incase on that rare occasion he decides not to eat, i can give himthe kibble and he thinks hes gettng a treat! Now he's a year old I've noticed his appetite has increased and he eats like a proper dog now. Maybe noodle will improve with age? X
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


Hi,
Good to hear that Seymour has taken to it. I am hoping that noodle does. She's 20 months now so not sure if she will improve but really hope she does, I can't take the stress and worry that it causes me!


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Yes, it is stressful isn't it! But please don't worry too much. As long as your vet says she's ok and she certainly sounds it, then she may just be self regulating her meals. Seymour barely ate the recommended daily allowance yet he weighs 14kg and is tall for a cockapoo! X


https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Natural instinct is an excellent food. My local pet shop has just bought a freezer so he can stock it as he has had so many requests for it.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Yogi bear said:


> Yes, it is stressful isn't it! But please don't worry too much. As long as your vet says she's ok and she certainly sounds it, then she may just be self regulating her meals. Seymour barely ate the recommended daily allowance yet he weighs 14kg and is tall for a cockapoo! X
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


Your the second person that has mentioned self regulating, excuse my ignorance but what is that?


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

tessybear said:


> Natural instinct is an excellent food. My local pet shop has just bought a freezer so he can stock it as he has had so many requests for it.


Fingers crossed she takes to it.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Woo said:


> Your the second person that has mentioned self regulating, excuse my ignorance but what is that?


All I meant by 'self regulating' was that Noodle is smart enough to eat what she needs rather than what is available. I wish I had her will power 
If she is a healthy weight and has plenty of energy she is fine. 
For your own sanity find a food that she likes. I'd advise reducing how much you give her so that she cleans her dish... you can increase a little at a time to see whether then she eats more - but presumably that will be to satisfy you, rather than her! She always looks like such a happy, content dog. You have done a wonderful job with her, she looks great, she uses her dog loo and ia a perfect 'poo companion and friend. Lucky you, lucky Noodle.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Marzi said:


> All I meant by 'self regulating' was that Noodle is smart enough to eat what she needs rather than what is available. I wish I had her will power
> If she is a healthy weight and has plenty of energy she is fine.
> For your own sanity find a food that she likes. I'd advise reducing how much you give her so that she cleans her dish... you can increase a little at a time to see whether then she eats more - but presumably that will be to satisfy you, rather than her! She always looks like such a happy, content dog. You have done a wonderful job with her, she looks great, she uses her dog loo and ia a perfect 'poo companion and friend. Lucky you, lucky Noodle.


what a lovely post, thank you. Cheered me up. Me and noodle just back from visiting my brothers grave who passed away 2 months ago so was feeling a bit low and you post made me smile xx


----------

